# photo contest



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

CONTEST! CONTEST! CONTEST! IM MAKIN' A CONTEST! don't worry, there isn't too many rules. the first rule is... no copying pictures from the internet or other people. the photo must be taken by you or you can be in the photo. the second rule is... no editing photos. These photos have to include... your horse, your cutest pet,or horse artwork. seems simple, right? well i hope you think so. lets get started!:-o:lol::wink:


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Hello Nice to meet you.


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

fresh paint girl said:


> Hello Nice to meet you.


that is soooooooooooooo cute! i love it, u could win(if u turn out to be the best one)


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Lol Thank you.  thats his new trick as of yesterday and he greets people if they put out their hand and say Hello nice to meet you.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Jindara and Marlea.
Jindaras a foster kid, she got taken away from her parents last wednesday, shes in our care for who knows how long and she's in love with Marlea, or "miley" as she calls her :lol:


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Best friends 









Big Yawn!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Love this picture-my daughter riding my 18 hd. draft next to her friend on a 15 hd. mare 









Kicking up dust at sunset


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Havok is only few weeks old in this picture.







The second picture is my cat -Fathead


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

My gorgeous girl! <3


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Me my pony and my pup








My Pony after too much wine lol








Pepper








Pepper


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

kaity8 said:


> CONTEST! CONTEST! CONTEST! IM MAKIN' A CONTEST! don't worry, there isn't too many rules. the first rule is... no copying pictures from the internet or other people. the photo must be taken by you or you can be in the photo. the second rule is... no editing photos. These photos have to include... your horse, your cutest pet,or horse artwork. seems simple, right? well i hope you think so. lets get started!:-o:lol::wink:


P.S if you win you just win and be happy with it


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

If I win I demand a virtual cookie... choc chip please hahaha


----------



## Tayzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is my girls and boys

Kandii





























Mavi



















Rissa





































TeeCee




























Sorry About there being so many pics!


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

Bazil








CD








maggie


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

forget about my middle pic of CD i played with lighting sorry i did not read careful enough!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is norton.


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

Me and My bestfriend


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Ringo


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

*The charge of the miniature ponies!* 
This is a picture of my two very cute american miniature ponies, Bella and Ruby. Enjoy!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my entry, it is of my 5 year old sister and my 15.2hh standardbred. Lydia, my sister has just started learning to trot on Millie, my standardbred. She is one brave rider! 







​


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

*from the saddle*

I love ear shots


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry for the delay but the winner is.... Hunter65! congradulations! you win nothing! but i still like your photots


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

kaity8 said:


> sorry for the delay but the winner is.... Hunter65! congradulations! you win nothing! but i still like your photots



Yay me, well my pony and puppy


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

danastark said:


> Love this picture-my daughter riding my 18 hd. draft next to her friend on a 15 hd. mare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY these last 2 pics are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

That was fun!
Can you please run another comp and actually specify the closing date? It makes it a bit easier for people like me as I don't know if I was even counted in the competition!
Thanks for running it.


----------

